# First in a lil while



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey yall here some information on this hunt I have a fractured foot and am not supposed to be out hunting but I snuck out shhhhhhhh :rofl: But as I gave up on the hunt after I saw about 7 squirrels all outta range I was walking out of the woods I saw this guy shot him in the throat he was choking on his blood very disturbing sound but I put him out asap s


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Although we all hope for instant kills, it does not always work out that way ... we must be prepared to dispatch injured game as quickly and humanely as possible.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

